# United Breaks Guitars



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 8, 2009)

Sad, funny, but a catchy song.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2009)

The song has some truth to it.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 8, 2009)

Dig it.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 8, 2009)

Let's hear it for "The Comedy Cafe". Light hearted is a welcome relief from some of the heavy stuff on MT. Made by day, Bill, after a long day at work. Thanks.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2009)

That is funny

But from a guitarist POV sad and terrifying


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 9, 2009)

And now the rest of the story

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/United-Breaks-Guitars-a-Smash-Hit-on-YouTube.html?yhp=1


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> And now the rest of the story
> 
> http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/United-Breaks-Guitars-a-Smash-Hit-on-YouTube.html?yhp=1



Many years ago, when I used to travel for a living, I watched some baggage handlers at Phoenix literally tear a hard-case golf club bag to shreds by dragging behind an overloaded baggage cart.  I saw a 'body-builder' type baggage-handler practice throwing bags at a plywood target on the tarmac in full view of the horrified passengers - it was so bad, I complained to the flight attendant, who tried to ignore me until I got loud, and then she told the captain and he actually went down onto the tarmac and made the guy knock it off - he flipped off the passengers as he sulked away.  When I tried to talk about it to the flight attendant again, i was told if I did not shut up, I'd be asked to leave the plane.

I do not fly for a living any more.  The TSA are crooks, the airlines are thieves, and a newspaper story I read years ago really sums it up: _"The Airline Industry - The Only Industry That Hates It's Customers."_  Damn right they do.

I used to charge more than $10,000 in plane tickets A WEEK.  Now they can go pound sand.  I hope they all go bankrupt, each and every one of them.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 9, 2009)

I know for a fact if they did it to these guys they would get off the plane and beat them down:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZPsDoYsXYs&feature=related

If I saw my equipment being thrown around I would beat em down too.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I know for a fact if they did it to these guys they would get off the plane and beat them down:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZPsDoYsXYs&feature=related
> 
> If I saw my equipment being thrown around I would beat em down too.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 9, 2009)

>


 

:vu::vu::vu::vu::vu::vu::vu:


----------



## ETinCYQX (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry wrong thread


----------

